# Observator Car Clock



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

Picked up a rather nice, bezel wind car clock this weekend. I would say c.1920 ish. No markings on the dial, and can't seem to find any that look the same on the net. The movement is marker, Observator Watch Swiss. Has anyone come across this make before?


----------

